# Zyprexa and SSRI's



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I wonder if Zyprexa can go with all SSRI's. I also wonder what are the side effects of this med (for those who have taken it). Is it like 100 anti-anxiety at the same time? Does it knock you so much you can't think and have memory problems?? Does it stabilize your thinking, or you're not there at all anyway? :shock:

I don't take it, and maybe never of my life, but I want to know what ot does to the mental state. Can you take this med only in crisis? (like 2,5 mg).

I am just curious. I may retry Lamictal before, but for my mood swings I really need something, and if it's that, it will be that. I really have mood swings. My psy maybe suggested adding Depakote or Neurontin, but again, I don't know.

Feel free to PM me if you had experiences with anti-psyc.

Karine (again).


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

if you feel that you can see no way out of your mental condition , and you feel confusion and mad mood swings an antipscyhotic can help but again i think it does not end your problems just make it "good" enough to live . you should take control of yourselves and understand your self and the med then everything comes clear and then


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

I take Risperdal with Zoloft, an SSRI. So I dont think you will have any problems with them interacting.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

They are fine together. I think there is a medication out there which is actually Zyprexa and Celexa (another SSRI) together. I don't know what Zyprexa is like for bipolars but for me it felt like a chemical lobotomy. No emotion whatsoever. However, I found it very helpful in stopping racing thoughts and for knocking out panic attacks and I did take it on a crisis basis. The big complaint is it makes some people gain a ton of weight. Maybe not as much at lower doses like 2.5 mg or 5 mg but at 10 and 15 mg, some people gain like 50 pounds and more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

I (am supposed to take) 10mgs of zyprexa a night. But I tend to take it more when things are not going so great so may take it nightly for 6 months then not at all for a while etc (not a path I reccomend)
At that dose the only real side effect is that it knocks me for six. Whithin the hour I cant stay awake, if someone manages to wake me enough to talk its just rubbish.
(recently in one night i was speaking about it being 3-0 to liverpool, i dont even watch football. Going swimming at 3 am with mandy. And finding a friend a table in a bar when he actually woke me to ask me to go clubbing and find him a blonde.)

It can leave me feeling a bit hazy for a while in the morning, but on the whole I feel like ive actually had a good nights sleep which untill i was prescribed it was a rare thing.

I havent gained any weight from it and also take an ssri (cipralex) zispin and diazepam as needed. I am also about to start on lamitical tommorow.
(yea, im every pharmacuetical's dream patient)

So in a nut shell, ive yet to find a med that reacts badly with zyprexa


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

that's weird cause i heard anti-psychotics are not to be taken with SSRI's. im also taking Zyprexa for now, 10 mg +-5 a day. not to be taking with ssri's? zyprexa is an anti-psychotic (for schizo's)

i could be wrong :wink:


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I know SSRIs go well with seroquel and risperdal. I've read it and been told it by my psych. I'm on both an antipsychotic and an SSRI.


----------

